# Wood Cock White Tail?



## mlandrum (Jan 21, 2017)

Why do some WCs tail white and some are not


----------



## smoothie (Jan 21, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Permitchaser (Jan 22, 2017)

Ha. That's what I said when I saw it


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 25, 2017)

Interesting!! Perhaps GLS could weigh in on the subject...


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 25, 2017)

Been waiting on the Pro's wisdom???


----------



## GLS (Jan 26, 2017)

I just looked at a pair of birds' tailfeathers.  The underside is tipped white, but the flipside is a darker coloration in the same place.  Bet if you examine all of your birds you'll see what I mean.  I never have scrutinized the birds like I should; they are incredibly beautiful.  Tuesday Abby pinned down a bird on the edge of water.  Floyd and I worked our way to it and for the second time this year could actually see the pointed bird about 2-3' from her nose.  "Its bill is pointed out away from us."  Knowing it will follow its bill when flushed, Floyd moved closer and flushed the bird and it flew in the direction its bill was pointed. Four shots missed the bird and as far as I know it is still flying.  However, it does know whose side we were on.   Gil


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 26, 2017)

LOL!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2017)

First one I've seen


----------



## GLS (Jan 26, 2017)

Every now and then a wounded woodcock will drop its wings and raise its tail like it's strutting as one closes in for the pick-up.  Earlier this year I saw this happen and noticed the white tips of the tailfeathers spread out like a white band.  While we have wounded several this year, we haven't lost a single bird.  Gil


----------

